# After Effects: Komposition mit dem letzten Frame verlängern



## atzepe (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem das ich eine Komposition erstellt habe, und jetzt gemerkt habe, dass der importierte Clip zu kurz ist. Brauche noch ein paar sekunden mit dem LETZTEN BILD!! Würde ihn also gerne um ein paar Sekunden verlängern. Habe meine 40 sek. Komp auch schon in eine neue 45 sek. Komp. geschmissen, will jetzt aber nicht den letzten Frame 125 mal manuell hinten dran hängen. Geht das nicht irgendwie automatisch.

Version 6.5

Vielen Dank

atzepe


----------



## arschgesicht (14. Juni 2007)

atzepe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> [...] will jetzt aber nicht den letzten Frame 125 mal manuell hinten dran hängen. Geht das nicht irgendwie automatisch.


verstehe deine Vorgehensweise nicht ganz, aber egal.

Komposition verlängern:
Menü: Komposition/Kompositionseinstellung, die Länge wird unter Dauer festgelegt. (Tipp: mit gedrückter Strg Taste und Mausklick (links) kannste die Zeiteinheit umstellen, wie z.b. von TC 25 auf Frameanzeige, ...)


----------



## atzepe (14. Juni 2007)

Okay...! Hätts vielleicht vorher mal ausprobieren sollen bevor ich ein Weg gleich auschließe. 
Die Komp-Dauer einstellen hab ich ja hingekriegt. Bloß da mein Clip ja nur 40 sek. lang war musste ich ja die restliche Zeit mit dem letzten Bild(Frame) füllen. Hab ich jetzt auch gemacht. Komposition/Frame sichern unter/...psd-Datei in die Zeitleiste ziehen. et voila!

hoffe hast es verstanden..und trotzdem Danke!

atzepe


----------



## arschgesicht (15. Juni 2007)

atzepe hat gesagt.:


> hoffe hast es verstanden..und trotzdem Danke!


ja, vielen dank. 

Dazu fällt mir ein Spruch von meinem ehem. Mathelehrer ein: Viele Wege führen nach Rom.

Meine Vorgehensweise wäre:
Komposition verlängern. (siehe oben)
Den _Anfasser_ bzw. Outpoint der Komposition einfach entsprechend der neue Länge aufziehen. 

(Sofern sich die eigentlich Animation verlängert wird und nicht nur das letzte Frame, so setze bevor du den Outpoint aufziehst Keyframes...)


----------

